# walnut shell/resin key rings



## George Watkins

hello folks

I have made a few key rings recently, they are slices of walnut shell cast in resin.


----------



## BSea

Those are very cool.  Is that a kit, or something you came up with?


----------



## Cwalker935

Those are really cool.


----------



## George Watkins

thank you

its not a kit, I buy the spring steel ring and cut it to fit a groove in the insert


----------



## turncrazy43

Really nice. Great idea. Should sell well if you do shows.
____________________________________________
Everyday I'm vertical is a great day


----------



## skiprat

George, those are really cool !! They look like Brain Scans :biggrin:
Please will you show a sideways pic so we can see how they are held in the ring. Cheers:biggrin:


----------



## George Watkins

thank you

sorry Steven, I had enough trouble getting these pics!! let alone side on!!
Its just a discus shaped turning with a V groove and the spring ring is a tight fit into


----------



## scotian12

George...a great idea. Nature at its best.   Darrell


----------



## Curly

I like them. I can see them also being used as pendants too.


----------



## Turned Around

Very cool. Can't tell if it's a CAT scan image or a Rorschach test


----------



## D.Oliver

Wowser!  Do you ever make anything that isn't jaw dropping?


----------



## TellicoTurning

English Walnut?


----------



## Jim15

Those are great.


----------



## liljohn1368

Those are really nice..


----------



## magpens

They look great, George !! ... Ingenious idea !!!

But something's funny .... the nut "meat" seems to have disappeared from out of the closed shells in all cases ???????

Or maybe it got coloured by the resin ??


----------



## DLGunn

Those are great. I been seeing you post these on Instagram.


----------



## Dale Lynch

Very cool.


----------



## 1080Wayne

Beautiful George . Hope the nuts still tasted okay after you sawed through them .


----------



## George Watkins

D.Oliver said:


> Wowser!  Do you ever make anything that isn't jaw dropping?



all the time, some even say all of my stuff is rubbish  (but I try to ignore those voices!!! :redface


----------



## George Watkins

TellicoTurning said:


> English Walnut?



German walnut - Juglans friburgensis

except the 3 in one key ring which are American black walnuts


----------



## George Watkins

thank you for all of your kind comments


----------



## TellicoTurning

George Watkins said:


> TellicoTurning said:
> 
> 
> 
> English Walnut?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> German walnut - Juglans friburgensis
> 
> except the 3 in one key ring which are American black walnuts
Click to expand...


Interesting... as far as I know, we don't get the German Walnuts here in my part of the world.. matter fact, I didn't know there was such a thing... stores I've frequent usually market all their walnuts as English Walnuts... rarely find the black walnut in the stores except in ice cream.

When we were looking to move to our present address and I think after we had bought it, there's a road that has two black walnut trees - one one either side of the road - that had  dropped a ton of the nuts... I picked up a 5 gallon bucket full and took them back to Houston where I dried them and was going to do something similar... I sliced them, then put an eye hook in the top to make a pendant... thought about getting some of those fake glass crystals that kids use to make "stained glass" sun catchers - never got around to that though...  I have a black walnut tree on the back of my lot... it hasn't made nuts the last couple of years though... I'll have to watch it and see if it's going to this year.


----------



## thewishman

Beautiful work! Every time you post something I have to visit the page to look at the pictures over and over (and sometimes over and over again). Even when I don't comment, I still enjoy seeing your creations.


----------



## Dai Sensei

Absolutely stunning George    I can see myself scoring some walnuts soon :biggrin:

Is it just one disc, or are there 2 encapsulating the ring?


----------



## George Watkins

thank you

just one disc Neil


----------



## kruzzer

Very different... Very, very nice..


----------



## KenV

Nice!!!  Pine needle basket makers have been using walnut slices as a decoration, but this is a nice different adaptation.   The use of resins make a better contrast.

Well done


----------



## walshjp17

Wow, George!  Do you ever do anything that is not spectacular?


----------



## leslie hines

really great ideal should be great seller


----------



## SDB777

Another inspiring 'piece of art'.....thank you!




Scott (I don't even like walnuts, and this is great) B


----------



## George Watkins

thank you for all of your comments and "likes"


----------



## Dai Sensei

George Watkins said:


> German walnut - Juglans friburgensis
> 
> except the 3 in one key ring which are American black walnuts



Well I went and got some walnuts to give it a try George, but the ones available in shell here were English Walnut (_Juglans regia)_, but modified to give ease of cracking etc.  They have shells thin enough to crack in your hand plus the internal walls are just wafers that crumble :frown:  

Oh well, I still have heaps of peach/nectarine/apricot seeds I'm playing around with, plus all the other Sweat Gum & Sheoak pods too :biggrin:.


----------



## George Watkins

I will have to send you some proper  English one's when they are back in the shops Neil


----------



## Dai Sensei

Hey George, I ended up casting some of the walnut shells with nectarine pips in the middle.  They are cast 50 so I should be able to turn them so the shell is more central for the 40mm hoops.

Thanks for the inspiration


----------

